# Critter Nation Scatter Guard



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone know if the scatter guards are worth it? Ive been getting a lot of mixed reviews for it. Or anyone have their own fix for the scatter guards?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd say they're a waste. Mine came in incredibly bent and I had to take pliers to them to make them fit together. They're extremely flimsy, one wrong move and you'll bend them and considering how difficult they can be to put on...you're going to bend them. And my biggest complaint...they just trap pee underneath them and become one more thing to clean. If you're looking for something to either put litter in or just to coral stray poo, I'd suggest bass pans. So far I haven't seen any complaints about them and the only reason I don't have any is because I wasted money on scatter guards first -_-


----------



## Coconutlepers (Oct 26, 2014)

I wonder if chloroplast, like for guinea pig cages, would help at all? I feel like if maybe you attach it to the bottom of the cage on the corners, and then attach it to the doors with the doors open (so it can still move) it might help it a little bit. I haven't gotten a chance to test out this theory, but it's something I've been interested in for a while and maybe it can help.


----------



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

I wanna do the bass pans... but they are like 20 and 30 each and after that theres like a 10 dollar shipping on each one i believe. Thats a fourth the price of the entire critter nation double unit... do you think plexi glass is safe for rats? I might just tape it to the insides of the cages around the pans but im not sure if its safe for rats...


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Plexi glass is also pretty expensive. You could try rubber baseboards; you can easily find them at homedepot for a few bucks.


----------



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

The bass pans are great, it's a bit costly but they are SO much better then the plastic. My girl's chewed holes through the plastic but with the pan nothing gets thrown out the sides (i.e pieces of fabric they chew, poop, etc). I paid a little extra for the stainless steel as well, and i know i'm not going to have to buy another one!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Get one of those large black plastic concrete mixing tubs from somewhere like Home Depot. It fits perfectly in a CN and we use it for the bottom of our DCN. We sawed off the lips on the two shorter sides, but it will fit even if you dont' make any changes. It's plastic and is around 5" high on all sides. It works great! Not very expensive either.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Finnebon said:


> Get one of those large black plastic concrete mixing tubs from somewhere like Home Depot. It fits perfectly in a CN and we use it for the bottom of our DCN. We sawed off the lips on the two shorter sides, but it will fit even if you dont' make any changes. It's plastic and is around 5" high on all sides. It works great! Not very expensive either.


Yup, these.


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

Those black bins can work well, unless you have chewers. 

They were really expensive, but I love my Bass pans. I had the galvanized ones, but recently replaced them with the stainless steel and paid extra for additional depth. They're lighter and easier to clean and maintain, well worth it.


----------



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

Are you talking about these?
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Black-Large-Concrete-Mixing-Tub-887102C/205451585

They fit without trimming? What did you do for the hole to the second level?


----------



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

Blackthorn said:


> Those black bins can work well, unless you have chewers.
> 
> They were really expensive, but I love my Bass pans. I had the galvanized ones, but recently replaced them with the stainless steel and paid extra for additional depth. They're lighter and easier to clean and maintain, well worth it.


I didn't know you could get them deeper. How deep did you get yours and how much was it + shipping?


----------

